# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Terrible mishap - dehydrated frog :(

## rosaphile

Hi guys, haven't been around for a while but my son's WTFs have been thriving and it's been a case of 'no news is good news.' Unfortunately, last night when he was feeding them and changing their water, one of the frogs apparently hopped out without him noticing it, and it was out and about in his room until early the following morning. When he found it he at first thought it was dead because it didn't seem able to move. When he came and got me he had put it in the little pool on its waterfall and the frog was clearly living, though he was covered with nasty-looking dark splotches. All day he has not moved around much at all, he did climb onto a leaf by the waterfall and my son gently replaced him in the pool, thinking he could use all the hydration he could get.

So, here is what he looks like this evening:


Is there anything more we can do for him or should we just give him peace and quiet? Will he be okay? We are so worried and we feel horrible, especially my son - he adores his frogs.  :Frown:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hi guys, haven't been around for a while but my son's WTFs have been thriving and it's been a case of 'no news is good news.' Unfortunately, last night when he was feeding them and changing their water, one of the frogs apparently hopped out without him noticing it, and it was out and about in his room until early the following morning. When he found it he at first thought it was dead because it didn't seem able to move. When he came and got me he had put it in the little pool on its waterfall and the frog was clearly living, though he was covered with nasty-looking dark splotches. All day he has not moved around much at all, he did climb onto a leaf by the waterfall and my son gently replaced him in the pool, thinking he could use all the hydration he could get.
> 
> So, here is what he looks like this evening:
> 
> 
> Is there anything more we can do for him or should we just give him peace and quiet? Will he be okay? We are so worried and we feel horrible, especially my son - he adores his frogs.


If he is dehydrated you should go out and buy some UNFLAVORED PEDIALYTE and prepare a bath at a 10 to 1 ratio. So for every 10 ounces of Luke warm de-chlorinated  water add 1 ounce UNFLAVORED PEDIALYTE. make sure the bath is no deeper than half the height of the frog our up to its chin so it can't possibly drown. It must be UNFLAVORED PEDIALYTE which is clear and it should say unflavored on the bottle. Normally this medicated bath is for 20 minutes, but I would leave him in for 20 minutes or more. This will provide electrolytes to assist in hydration and give him a boost. I'm not sure that dehydration is the only thing wrong here. Something very odd with the dark splotches. 

I've not seen this before and have not had something like this happen nor do I own Whites, but the bath will help some. Give this a try and see how he feels.

----------


## rosaphile

Thank you, I'll send my husband out to look for the unflavored Pedialyte. I was wondering if the dark splotches are where his skin has been damaged from drying out... ?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thank you, I'll send my husband out to look for the unflavored Pedialyte. I was wondering if the dark splotches are where his skin has been damaged from drying out... ?


It is very possible. Hopefully he will be fine and just needs time to heal.

----------


## rosaphile

He has had his electrolyte bath - is just one enough?

He looks a bit better today and is moving around some. Tomorrow we are going to try to hand feed him and make sure he gets a full belly.

----------


## MantisMan

i had a pacific treefrog that my neighbors put in a dry net cage in the sun and the skin shrunk around it and it got those dead treefrog colors
i put it in water and 2 hours later it sprang back and has been fine ever since
miracles happen so just be patient and dont give up
it's not over until it's over  :Wink:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> He has had his electrolyte bath - is just one enough?
> 
> He looks a bit better today and is moving around some. Tomorrow we are going to try to hand feed him and make sure he gets a full belly.


Keep giving him the baths for about a week to make sure he stays hydrated.

----------


## Faith

Hope the little guy pulls through! I'd always wondered what you could do if they got too dehydrated, wonderful tip with the Pedialyte (I'd have never thought to try that but we always have it on hand for the kids, both flavored and non.)

----------


## rosaphile

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the help! He is doing much better - his skin is returning to normal and he's even been croaking.  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the help! He is doing much better - his skin is returning to normal and he's even been croaking.


Awesome!!! Keep it up.

----------


## Giragira

The exact same thing just happened to me. I forgot to replace the water bowl and it looked pretty bad. He has dark blotches around his body and won't move at all... Is there still hope?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> The exact same thing just happened to me. I forgot to replace the water bowl and it looked pretty bad. He has dark blotches around his body and won't move at all... Is there still hope?


Perform the medicated bath mentioned in this thread and there may yet be hope.

----------


## rosaphile

> The exact same thing just happened to me. I forgot to replace the water bowl and it looked pretty bad. He has dark blotches around his body and won't move at all... Is there still hope?


Based on our experience, there may be. My son put his frog in water right away, and we gave him a couple of the electrolyte baths in the following days. After a day or two, his skin still looked weird and blotchy but his behavior was more or less back to normal. Best of luck to you!

----------


## Heather

Yes, there is still hope. Try the diluted pedialyte/dechlorinated water soak for 15 minutes daily until he looks hydrated. The dead skin should slough off. You'll need to watch for signs of infection. Posting pictures is helpful for us to determine how they are doing.

----------


## Giragira

I found out that he had sadly passed away. It took me time to write this, as I needed to get over the fact that he has left me that day. I know this because he shows no sign of breathing nor heartbeat. His eyes are both different colors, and there's no other way to say it. I hope God takes care of him in Heaven. He will always be remembered.  :Frown:

----------


## Heather

I am sorry for your loss  :Frown: .

----------


## NatureLady

Hate to hear of your loss

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I just saw this and am very sorry for your loss  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

